# Plaats van het onderwerp



## Nosphee

Goeiedag allemaal,

Wie kan mij uitleggen waarom in dat geval het onderwerp niet direkt bij het werkwoord staat ? Waarom is het toegelaten.
De zin is : In Brussel begon vorig weekeind het Autosalon.
Bedankt
mvg
Nosphée


----------



## Peterdg

De simpele uitleg: omdat het kan.

De volgende constructies zijn mogelijk:

- In Brussel begon vorig weekend het autosalon.
- Het autosalon begon vorig weekend in Brussel.
- Vorig weekend begon het autosalon in Brussel.
- Vorig weekend begon in Brussel het autosalon.

Het enige wat van belang is, is dat het werkwoord de tweede syntactische positie inneemt. Het Nederlands is een V2 taal voor hoofdzinnen. Wat dus niet mogelijk is, is:

- ***Vorig weekend in Brussel begon het autosalon.
- ***Vorig weekend het autosalon begon in Brussel.
-* **In Brussel het autosalon begon vorig weekend.

(Er zijn twee syntactische elementen die voor het werkwoord komen)


----------



## matakoweg

Ik zou de salon zeggen maar ik weet niet wat een autosalon is, misschien is dat wel een 'het' woord.


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Ik zou de salon zeggen maar ik weet niet wat een autosalon is, misschien is dat wel een 'het' woord.


In Vlaanderen heeft "salon" een wisselend geslacht: de of het, alnaargelang het geval.

"De salon" voor de woonkamer in huis. "Het salon" voor bijvoorbeeld "het kapsalon" (een kapperszaak, niet de snack die bij ons vrijwel onbekend is) en "het autosalon" (een jaarlijkse 10-daagse happening waar allle automerken hun modellen tentoonstellen en ook nieuwigheden voorstellen).


----------



## ThomasK

De volgorde is ongebruikelijk, dat zeker. Maar het kan, en het is courant, lijkt mij: om alle omstandigheden te geven voor je tot de kern komt, want wij kunnen geen twee bijwoordelijke bepalingen voorop zetten, zoals in het Frans. Het kan niet met pronomina als onderwerp.


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> De volgende constructies zijn mogelijk:
> 
> - In Brussel begon vorig weekend het autosalon.
> - Het autosalon begon vorig weekend in Brussel.
> - Vorig weekend begon het autosalon in Brussel.
> - Vorig weekend begon in Brussel het autosalon.


Maar de vraag was, denk ik: als je voor structuur a) kiest en dus met "In Brussel" begint, waarom dan niet : "In Brussel begon het autosalon vorig weekend"? (wat voor een Franstalige logischer zou klinken)

Ik denk dat Nederlands niet alleen een V2 taal is, maar ook een taal waar er meer "gewicht", belang rust op het laatste element. Hier is de voornaamste informatie dat het autosalon begon, en niet zo zeer vorig weekend.

Maar als je zou willen benadrukken dat het net vorig weekend begon, dan zou je eerder zeggen: "In Brussel begon het autosalon vorig weekend". Of ben ik mis?


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante overweging.


Chimel said:


> Maar als je zou willen benadrukken dat het net vorig weekend begon, dan zou je eerder zeggen: "In Brussel begon het autosalon vorig weekend". Of ben ik mis?


Nu, ik heb aan het volgende gedacht:
1. Ik heb altijd geleerd dat *TAP onze adverbiale woordvolgorde is: tijd, andere, plaats/TAP*. Bij jullie vermoedelijk MPT zoals in het Engels. Dat verklaart mogelijk waarom wij (of ik alvast)  nooit die laatste zin gaan produceren, met P vooraan/ focus, T achteraan... Ik denk dat onze focus nooit achteraan kan liggen. Het ligt misschien complexer...: "In Brussel begint ..." kàn wel, maar alleen in een contrastpositie: "maar niet in Parijs!"

1b. Vervolgens: *ons accent/ onze focus ligt eerder in het midden*, niét op het einde zoals in het Frans. In de katapult breng je idd alle verba naar achter, maar de verba zijn zelden het belangrijkst. Zo groeien jullie zinnen naar butien toe (Je passerai chez toi demain/*V<P <T*), de onze naar binnen toe, vanaf het eindpunt van de katapult (_Ik zal morgen bij jou langskomen: _*T>P>V*_)_) Soms moeten wij daarom de intonatie bij Franstaligen corrigeren: I_k wéét het nie_t, en dus niet *_Ik weet het __niét_.

2.  Nog iets: wij kunnen* nooit twee bijwoordelijke bepalingen vooraan *zetten zoals in het Frans. Dat zou verklaren dat wij uitwijken naar die plaats tussen pv en onderwerp.


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> 1. Ik heb altijd geleerd dat *TAP onze adverbiale woordvolgorde is: tijd, andere, plaats/TAP*.


Het is misschien een tendens, maar zeker geen algemene regel, lijkt mij.

Bv: "Omwille van de coronacrisis kon de vergadering in Brussel gisteren niet plaatsvinden" lijkt me zeker zo natuurlijk (en wellicht natuurlijker) als de volgorde TAP: "Gisteren kon de vergadering wegens de coronacrisis in Brussel niet plaatsvinden" (waarbij bovendien "de coronacrisis in Brussel" als één geheel aanvoelt, alsof het een Brusselse crisis was, net als "de staking in Brussel" of "de files in Brussel")


----------



## ThomasK

Chimel said:


> (a)"Omwille van de coronacrisis kon de vergadering in Brussel gisteren niet plaatsvinden" lijkt me zeker zo natuurlijk (en wellicht natuurlijker) dab
> (b) Gisteren kon de vergadering wegens de coronacrisis in Brussel niet plaatsvinden" (waarbij bovendien "de coronacrisis in Brussel" als één geheel aanvoelt, alsof het een Brusselse crisis was, net als "de staking in Brussel" of "de files in Brussel")


Ik denk dat het in (a) geen gewone adverbiale P-bepaling is: mijn eerste indruk is dat deze bepaling bijvoeglijk is, bij "de vergadering". (b) zou ik anders formuleren: 'wegens C  niet in Brussel kon plaatsvinden". Dat is voor mij als native speaker de best klinkende oplossing. Daar krijg ik de indruk dat C een Brusselse kwestie is (want bijvoeglijk), wat heel zeker niet klopt.

Nu, die TAp-regel heb ik niet verzonnen, hoor. Die vond ik ooit in een handboeken, en die lijkt nogal te kloppen, mocht ik merken tijdens mijn lessen.

Maar ik sta op voor nuancering...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> 'wegens C niet in Brussel kon plaatsvinden"


Hoe zou de zin er dan volledig uitzien? 

Je bent soms nogal beknopt in je uitleg


----------



## ThomasK

Excuus, hé. Het ging om een variant op zin (b): 

(b') Gisteren kon de vergadering wegens de coronacrisis *niet *in Brussel plaatsvinden."

Het is wel contrastief of zo, in de zin dat je dan bijna iets verwacht als: "maar wel in Parijs". Ik zit nu te denken dat de elegantste oplossing voor die negatie deze is: 

(b") Gisteren kon de vergadering in Brussel wegens de coronacrisis *niet * plaatsvinden." [Maar dan wordt die "in Brussel" echt bijvoeglijk]

MAAR: de negatie maakt deze zinnen heel complex en we verliezen onze focus op de plaats van de adverbia. Ik zou verderwerken op basis van zinnen als; 

(c) Ik heb haar gisteren heel even in het station gezien. [Natuurlijk TAP... ;-)]
(d) De ministers hebben de voorbije weken urenlang beraadslaagd in Brussel. 
(d') De ministers hebben de voorbije weken urenlang in Brussel beraadslaagd. (Voor mij een "overspannen tang")


----------

